

Grooveshark arrives on iPhone with HTML5 mobile app - stellar678
http://blog.grooveshark.com/post/15770589331/were-breaking-teh-internets

======
stellar678
Grooveshark continues to delight and impress their customers, working hard to
provide the music that people want to listen to in the ways they want to
listen to it.

Congrats Grooveshark team, a big step in the midst of the music industry's
legal challenges!

